# ولـــيد ابــن طـــلال فى شـــرم الشــيخ (شوفو شغل الحراميه دا...)



## mickol (18 أغسطس 2009)

استطاعت سيّدة فقيرة أن تخترق الحراسة الأمنية التي كانت حول الوليد بن طلال في شرم الشيخ وعندما حاول الحرس ابعادها عنه أمرهم بتركها وسألها ماذا تريدي ؟
قالت أنا جوزي مات في العراق وما عنديش حد يصرف علي وعندي 6 أولاد ومحتاجة مساعدة منّك وانت راجل كريم وبتصرف جامد في فلسطين وفي أفغانستان إديني حاجة لله؟

سألها الوليد أين تسكنين؟
- في أسوان يا بيه
وإيه اللي جابك هنا من آخر البلد؟
علشان اتكلم معاك يا بيه، مانا مش لا قيه حدّ يسأل فّيا هنا
نظر اليها الوليد وقال: يا ست أنا الوليد بن طلال لكن أنا ما باشيلش فلوس في جيبي، ونادى على أحد المساعدين وطلب منه أن يأخذ بياناتها ووعدها بأنّه سيساعدها.

أرسل الوليد شيكا ب 100.000 دولار للرئيس المصري وطلب منه أن يأمر بتوصيل الشيك للسيدة المذكورة ومرفق العنوان.

اتصل الرئيس بوزير الداخلية وقال له هل تذكر الولية اياها بتاعة الوليد؟
نعم فاكرها طبعا
طيب خذ وصّل لها الخمسين ألف دولار دول وقول لها ان الوليد باعتهم لها
حاضر ياريّس

اتصل وزير الداخلية بالمحافظ وقال له هل تذكر السيدة ... الخ
نعم أذكرها
خذ وصل لها العشرين ألف دولار دول وقول لها الوليد باعتهم لك
حاضر

أتصل المحافظ بمدير الأمن وقال له هل تذكر السيدة ... الخ
نعم أذكرها
خذ وصل لها العشر ألاف دولار دول وقول لها الوليد باعتهم لك
حاضر

أتصل مدير الأمن برئيس الحي وقال له هل تذكر السيدة ... الخ
نعم أذكرها
خذ وصل لها الخمس ألاف دولار دول وقول لها الوليد باعتهم لك
حاضر

أتصل رئيس الحي بمأمور القسم وقال له هل تذكر السيدة ... الخ
نعم أذكرها

روح قول لها الوليد بيقول لك الله يسهّل لك
حاضر​


----------



## مريم12 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ولـــيد ابــن طـــلال فى شـــرم الشــيخ (شوفو شغل الحراميه بتاع الحكومه دا)*

*هههههههههههههههههه
اما دى حكومة 
الواحد بعد كده ياخد حاجته بنفسه احسن
ميررررررررررسى يا ميكول
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ولـــيد ابــن طـــلال فى شـــرم الشــيخ (شوفو شغل الحراميه بتاع الحكومه دا)*

البلد ديه فيها حكومة


----------



## mickol (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ولـــيد ابــن طـــلال فى شـــرم الشــيخ (شوفو شغل الحراميه بتاع الحكومه دا)*

men enharda mfesh 7akomaaaaa ana el 7akomaaa (A7med el sa2aa ) 
mercy bgd lekooo


----------



## zama (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ولـــيد ابــن طـــلال فى شـــرم الشــيخ (شوفو شغل الحراميه بتاع الحكومه دا)*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أشكرك ..


----------



## mickol (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ولـــيد ابــن طـــلال فى شـــرم الشــيخ (شوفو شغل الحراميه بتاع الحكومه دا)*

*mercyyyyyy ya menaaaaa *


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ولـــيد ابــن طـــلال فى شـــرم الشــيخ (شوفو شغل الحراميه بتاع الحكومه دا)*

ههههههههه 
الله يسهلها ويسهلنا 
جميله جدا بجد 
ميرررررررسى كتير ​


----------



## Coptic Mena (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ولـــيد ابــن طـــلال فى شـــرم الشــيخ (شوفو شغل الحراميه بتاع الحكومه دا)*

*هههههههههههه جامدة جدا ياميكول** 

وهو دة الحقيقى اللى بيحصل فى البلد دى النهب والسرقة عينى

 عينك ولو كل واحد ملتزم ومفيش فساد فى البلد مكناش بقينا كدة

Coptic4ever
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ولـــيد ابــن طـــلال فى شـــرم الشــيخ (شوفو شغل الحراميه بتاع الحكومه دا)*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ضحكتني من قلبي بجد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يبقي انت اكيد في مصر 
​


----------



## KARL (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ولـــيد ابــن طـــلال فى شـــرم الشــيخ (شوفو شغل الحراميه بتاع الحكومه دا)*

هى دى الحكومه المصريه
ههههههههه
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ولـــيد ابــن طـــلال فى شـــرم الشــيخ (شوفو شغل الحراميه بتاع الحكومه دا)*

ههههههههههههه

حلوة بجد يا ميكول..

ضحكتنى جدااا 

وأحلى تقييم منى للضحكة الحلوة دى ​


----------



## mickol (19 أغسطس 2009)

*mercy gdn leko ya gma3aa ana bgd far7an enhaa 3agbetkooooo mercy lekooo kolokoooo*​


----------



## dark_angel (24 أغسطس 2009)

*هو الوليد غلطان كان المفروض يبعت 200000 و يقول للريس 100000 يبعتوهم للست و 100000 يخصموا منهم الضرايب لكن كده يدوب 100000 يكفوا الضرايب*​


----------



## Kiril (5 سبتمبر 2009)

هاهاهاهاها
ده اللي بيحصل


----------



## twety (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههه*
*لذيذه *

*ثانكس ميكول*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

كل حاجة لازم تأخد مسارها الحكومى

شكرا ليك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اكيد مش مصر ميرسى جدا


----------



## bent yasoo3 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*ههههههههههه ، ميرسي كتير​*


----------

